# Anyone intrested in helping me build a website?



## ReformedWretch (Jun 1, 2005)

I bought the domain www.dontlietokids.net and am discovering that my web page building skills are minimal and I really want this site to be NICE.

Here is what I've got

http://adamleavelle.tripod.com/dontlietokids/index.html

It's fair at best and I really want it to shine. I would be willing to purchase a book of your choice for anyone willing to help. 

Lert me know!


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 1, 2005)

Moving to Computers & Tech.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Jun 1, 2005)

These resources have been helpful to me when doing website work:

http://www.htmlhelp.com/

http://htmlgoodies.earthweb.com/

http://www.a1javascripts.com/


And of course I am happy to help you if you have any questions.


----------



## Average Joey (Jun 1, 2005)

I think you are doing fine so far.

P.S.Your Macho Man look is freaking me out,:bigsmile:
















[Edited on 6-1-2005 by Average Joey]


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 1, 2005)

This is the best web tut site:

http://www.w3schools.com/

This is also good:

http://www.dynamicdrive.com/


----------



## Covenant Joel (Jun 1, 2005)

I'd be willing to help you out as best as I can. I don't have a lot of experience doing this, but I'd be willing to help you out if you want. Just let me know, and I'll work up something, and post it on my site so you can see what you think.

Joel


----------



## Tirian (Jun 1, 2005)

Adam,

I suggest you consider a content management framework like DotNetNuke that will allow you to concentrate more on the content and forget about the mechanics of HTML etc. I'll talk to you more about it later as I need to rush out to work now.

Matthew


----------



## larryjf (Jun 2, 2005)

I would be glad to help you as time allows out if you want me to.
You can check out my site at...
http://lbray.prohosting.com/
I have a website design section where you can check out some templates also.


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Jun 2, 2005)

I think your site looks good. It needs a little more margin on the left side. I also think that I'd leave out the "reformed" since that advocates a particular type of theology, and I think you're more interested in advocating particular methods. It may lead some to think; "I'm not reformed this site isn't for me."

My relative uses a program called sitespinner from sitespinner.com. He was pretty impressed with the ease of use and the limited knowledge one needed to use it. (If you're intrested in viewing his site I'll u2u the
URL, I don't want to take the liberty of posting it publically.


I use Frontpage. It's "pretty much" a WYSIWYG program. I don't have anything fancy on my sites, but here they are. (www.janicemary.com and www.completechocolate.com)

The process I use is called "nesting tables". I create a main table that I can posistion on the screen, set the size of, colors, etc. Within that table I create smaller table(s), subdivided as necessary in order to place my text and images. I'm not an expert, but this is what I find works for me.

I also use graphic program to create "buttons" that I can hyperlink or create "hot spots" on.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 4, 2005)

Check out the new design now!

www.dontlietokids.net


----------



## larryjf (Jun 5, 2005)

That design looks great to me!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks Larry, it was designed by a friend from a video game site I go to. I am able to manage it though.


----------



## just_grace (Jun 26, 2005)

*HTML Editor*

I have a well known editor that I bought ( Homesite 5 ) While I do not believe in making it accessible to every tom dick and harry and seeing that its mine to do with as I please ( some would argue that no doubt ), your welcome to a copy if you wish.

I had a small web design business back in Wales so if you need help on anything, just ask.


----------

